# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  DIY Sieve Filter - Model 2 Keranjang

## evendee

Om, Bro.... Ada yg lagi nyari referensi filter mekanik eksternal? 
Mungkin postingan saya ini bisa menjadi bahan pertimbangan   :: 

Kali ini saya mo sharing DIY Sieve Filter sederhana dgn model 2 keranjang. Untuk bahan screennya saya menggunakan Stainless Steel Wire Mesh 100 (150 micron) yang ditempelkan pada sisi-sisi keranjangnya.

Ide penggunaan keranjang ini hasil dari percobaan2 sebelumnya (tengkiu buat om Mrliauw utk thread sieve filter sederhananya).

Awalnya saya mencoba membuat sieve filter dengan meniru cetus/ ultra sieve filter dimana screennya dibuat melengkung, ternyata hasilnya dalam wkt setengah hari saja screennya uda clogging, kemudian saya coba lagi membuat screennya dgn kemiringan sekitar 45 derajat (tanpa lengkungan) pada saat digunakan hasilnya tetap sama aja dalam wkt setengah hari juga udah clogging, Airnya meluncur di atas screen sehingga kotoran yg udah terkumpul ikut meluber keluar dari screennya.

Kemudian saya coba menggunakan keranjang yg udah dilapisi screen stainless ini dimana kemiringannya hanya dibuat sekitar 10-20 derajat ternyata hasilnya cukup bagus, dalam wkt hampir 1 hari keranjangnya baru mulai penuh. Akhirnya saya coba menggunakan 2 keranjang dgn harapan bisa memperlama wkt maintenancenya, jadi ketika keranjang pertama udah penuh maka luberan airnya bakal masuk ke keranjang kedua, dgn gitu maintensnya bisa dilakukan 2 hari sekali.

Penggunaan screen stainless ini jika masa pemakaiannnya udah agak lama (apalagi maintensnya ga tiap hari) biasanya akan muncul biofilm di permukaannya, dimana biofilm ini bisa mengurangi efektifitas sieve filter ini krn screennya cepat clogging.

Jadi solusi agar screennya bebas dari biofilm sebaiknya keranjangnya dibuat sebanyak 2 set dimana pemakaiannya dilakukan secara bergantian, jadi ketika keranjang (set pertama) udah dibersiin langsung dikeringkan aja selanjutnya gantian menggunakan keranjang set kedua dan begitu seterusnya.

Ini om penampakannya :

Boxnya menggunakan box tempat sampah  :: 


Semua sisi keranjang ditempel dengan screen stainless wire mesh 100.
(Harap maklum pengelemannya kurang rapi hehehe)


Buat penyangga keranjang dari pipa pvc.
(Harap dimaklumi lagi penyangganya menggunakan pipa2 bekasan  :: )


Di atas keranjang kedua (bawah) dikasih lagi pipa penyangga utk menyangga keranjang pertama (atas). Pipa penyangga sengaja menggunakan ukuran yg berbeda, agar posisi keranjang atasnya miring sekitar 20 derajat. Penyangga kecil menggunakan pipa 1/2 inchi & penyangga besar menggunakan pipa 1 inchi


Keranjang pertama (atas)


Hasil filter 1 hari dengan populasi ikan 5 ekor :

Keranjang Pertama (atas)


Keranjang Kedua (bawah), menyaring kotoran yg lolos dari keranjang pertama.


Mudah2an postingan saya ini bisa bermanfaat & memberikan inspirasi buat om2 & temen2 di sini.

Mohon kritik, saran & masukannya ya....  :: 

Tengkiu...

Efendy

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## genadhi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

oh ya om even, itu meshnya ditempel ke keranjang pakai silicon atau resin ya ??

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

> Om, Bro.... Ada yg lagi nyari referensi filter mekanik eksternal? 
> Mungkin postingan saya ini bisa menjadi bahan pertimbangan  
> 
> Kali ini saya mo sharing DIY Sieve Filter sederhana dgn model 2 keranjang. Untuk bahan screennya saya menggunakan Stainless Steel Wire Mesh 100 (150 micron) yang ditempelkan pada sisi-sisi keranjangnya.
> 
> Ide penggunaan keranjang ini hasil dari percobaan2 sebelumnya (tengkiu buat om Mrliauw utk thread sieve filter sederhananya).
> 
> Awalnya saya mencoba membuat sieve filter dengan meniru cetus/ ultra sieve filter dimana screennya dibuat melengkung, ternyata hasilnya dalam wkt setengah hari saja screennya uda clogging, kemudian saya coba lagi membuat screennya dgn kemiringan sekitar 45 derajat (tanpa lengkungan) pada saat digunakan hasilnya tetap sama aja dalam wkt setengah hari juga udah clogging, Airnya meluncur di atas screen sehingga kotoran yg udah terkumpul ikut meluber keluar dari screennya.
> 
> ...


kreatif sangat baik pak

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

SIPPP infonya oom.
Thanks for sharing

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

bagus bagus desain gambarnya

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

> saia udh nyari" di area bandar lampung susah nemu nya


Di jl kartini ada om. Saya beli sieve 150 mikron.

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## musanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

